
New S7t-VG6 Accelerator Card Features the 7nm Speedster 7t AC7t1500 FPGA - Nokinside
https://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/new-s7t-vg6-accelerator-card-features-the-7nm-speedster-7t-ac7t1500-fpga-40030846
======
Nokinside
[https://www.bittware.com/fpga/s7t-vg6/](https://www.bittware.com/fpga/s7t-vg6/)

Datasheet

[https://www.achronix.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/VectorPa...](https://www.achronix.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/VectorPath-S7t-Accelerator-Card-datasheet.pdf)

FPGA: Achronix Speedster AC7t1500• 52.5 × 52.5 package• 692K 6-input lookup
tables (LUTs)• 189 Mb embedded RAM• 2,560 MLPs

